# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  2015 outlook.

## FearTheLoss

I know it's a rough time right now with not much news coming in. We are in the middle of trials for a lot of drugs, and waiting for other companies to start trials as well. It may seem as though there is nothing on the horizon, and in 2012 we thought we would have had Aderans and Histogen here by now for sure, but hey, such is life. 


To keep your heads up, and look at this position rationally, we are the luckiest sufferers of AGA to date, in regards to research being done and improvements being made.

1. Transplant results are getting better and better, and within the next two years we will have a scarless, minimally invasive procedure, with better yield than we have ever seen and MAYBE regeneration. I personally believe we will see it to at least some extent (hopefully Dr. Wesley's changes to his instrument still have him focusing on it, because the science IS there.) 

2. Bim, this product could be to the market REALLY soon. They just finished phase IIb trials, in which they were using dosages 10x higher than previous research used. Joe from stat, and Spencer both have heard that the results are promising and it could have people coming off propecia and minox. (that's just rumors though, wait to see results by the end of this year/beginning of next)

3. SM, this drug came out of NOWHERE. No one had a single clue that it was being tested in Australia and it is now in the middle of a phase II trial involving over 300 patients in the US. It's focusing on the WNT pathway, and they are only testing it on nw4+ patients. 

4. CB, in the middle of phase II POC trials, testing at 5% twice daily and it is supposed to be a finasteride or better without side effects. 

5. Replicel, has major backing and they are testing an improved formula on a number of patients, probably at least 3 years out though. 

6. Histogen, they haven't come out and said it, but I personally believe they are dead because they were supposed to start phase IIb by now. Reality of it is, their results probably weren't good enough to get the money as investors see other drugs/treatments that have more potential... ex: you don't buy a 2015 ford f250 the day before the 2016 model, that has been redesigned, is going to be released

7. Kythera (setipiprant) cotseralis work going to be tested in trials. This drug is going straight into phase II testing and only needs phase II then Phase III to be released..so it has potential to make it out within 3 years if the results are promising. This will be a good indicator of if the pgd2 pathway is a major factor and will pretty much be the start/end of cots and his work.

8. PRP therapy. It's only getting better, as doctors are gaining more knowledge on growth factors and concentrations..etc. the treatment is improving. I have seen some amazing results in some patients, it just needs to become more consistent. 

9. Follicept, may or may not be anything..but we will know in a few months. 

10. research continues to advance on bioengineering follicles and finding a real cure. It may be 50 years, or it may be 5 years...but at the rate our knowledge on the subject is advancing..I think we will see a real cure sometime in the next 15 years. There are more research teams working on this than we know, and we are gaining knowledge faster and faster. 

11. AA has been cured by accident. You never know what the next day brings..the same could happen for AGA.

----------


## hellouser

If only people gave a shit about hair loss, we'd have had a cure a long time ago.

----------


## sdsurfin

> I know it's a rough time right now with not much news coming in. We are in the middle of trials for a lot of drugs, and waiting for other companies to start trials as well. It may seem as though there is nothing on the horizon, and in 2012 we thought we would have had Aderans and Histogen here by now for sure, but hey, such is life. 
> 
> 
> To keep your heads up, and look at this position rationally, we are the luckiest sufferers of AGA to date, in regards to research being done and improvements being made.
> 
> 1. Transplant results are getting better and better, and within the next two years we will have a scarless, minimally invasive procedure, with better yield than we have ever seen and MAYBE regeneration. I personally believe we will see it to at least some extent (hopefully Dr. Wesley's changes to his instrument still have him focusing on it, because the science IS there.) 
> 
> 2. Bim, this product could be to the market REALLY soon. They just finished phase IIb trials, in which they were using dosages 10x higher than previous research used. Joe from stat, and Spencer both have heard that the results are promising and it could have people coming off propecia and minox. (that's just rumors though, wait to see results by the end of this year/beginning of next)
> 
> ...


 It's ridiculous that people think Cotsarellis' work hinges on any of this. He is a top researcher at a top university and has contributed tons to this field.  It doesn't matter wether the PGD2 stuff pans out or not, he will keep working there and keep adding to our knowledge.  No one gives a shit if a bunch of forum posters are happy with his work or not.  He's one of the few scientists who have devote their entire career to this, and he will keep getting paid to research and publish.

----------


## Seuxin

It will be good to know the truth for Histogen !

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

Bimatoprost is so close. I'm most excited for this right now, because if it can strengthen hair anywhere on the scalp with results significantly better than minoxidil, it's a game-changer. The fact that it can already make an impact at such a low dose with hair loss (.03% concentration) is encouraging. They are testing 1-10%, somewhere in that range will be optimal for hair loss. 

I like to think of it in terms of scale - eyelashes get ridiculously full and thick (even if you have the thinnest of eyelashes) with .03%. If they have figured out what is the proper concentration to have this effect on hair, that's just great. 

Once we get our hands setipiprant, it's game over for hair loss. These two would make a powerful combination, much more so than fin and minox.

----------


## sosa56

> I know it's a rough time right now with not much news coming in. We are in the middle of trials for a lot of drugs, and waiting for other companies to start trials as well. It may seem as though there is nothing on the horizon, and in 2012 we thought we would have had Aderans and Histogen here by now for sure, but hey, such is life. 
> 
> 
> To keep your heads up, and look at this position rationally, we are the luckiest sufferers of AGA to date, in regards to research being done and improvements being made.
> 
> 1. Transplant results are getting better and better, and within the next two years we will have a scarless, minimally invasive procedure, with better yield than we have ever seen and MAYBE regeneration. I personally believe we will see it to at least some extent (hopefully Dr. Wesley's changes to his instrument still have him focusing on it, because the science IS there.) 
> 
> 2. Bim, this product could be to the market REALLY soon. They just finished phase IIb trials, in which they were using dosages 10x higher than previous research used. Joe from stat, and Spencer both have heard that the results are promising and it could have people coming off propecia and minox. (that's just rumors though, wait to see results by the end of this year/beginning of next)
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much for writing and posting this, it helps me to be optimistic and have hope.

Is follica definitely dead then?

----------


## KO1

How do you guys know Kythera is going to do a P2 trial? Their presentation only mentioned a PoC?

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> How do you guys know Kythera is going to do a P2 trial? Their presentation only mentioned a PoC?


 It's the same thing. They announced they will run a phase 2 POC because they need to establish efficacy, since dosing and safety are done. Once efficacy is established, they can test it on a larger group in a phase 3.

----------


## KO1

ic...then perhaps we can know by late next year if it works. Given that KY is a public company, they'll likely disclose if it worked or not and not just keep quiet the way Follica did.

----------


## epipapilla

What about Pilox? Don't you see this as a potential new hair regrowth treatment?

----------


## sdsurfin

> sdsurfin, I also think that the absence of Perceivable side affects is not evidence of no damage being done...    I never tried to say it before cause it's kind of difficult to explain, but you put it quite concisely.
> 
> Here's my neurotic long winded version:
> I imagine that DHT is having all kinds of important complex physiological biochemical effects on the body and mind that science has no clue about and perhaps will never get near analysing.
> What if DHT is shaping neurological structures in the mind over time, that lead to subjective abstract behavioral patterns that evolved allowing mans survival. Big fundamental natural traits of masculinity, like raw ambition, natural emotional understanding of the importance of power, courage   ...basically the psychological profile of natures "real man".
> 
> And then if you block this hormone, you might keep your sexual potency, but what if your completely unaware that your masculinity is being sapped away from you? 
> you would keep your hair, think you've been lucky to avoid the sides, but in reality you might be a shadow of what nature meant for you..
> just that little bit too tame, slightly hesitant in life, the edge taken off you. Evolutionary, small phenomenon are the difference between extinction and survival. DHT is an evolved hormonal phenomenon. If you mess with something so fundamentally essential to physical development, how could it not have an impact on psychological development?


 I think that is all correct, especially for younger guys using it.  Your natural hormonal balance is extremely crucial to the brain's development as well as the body. I know that in my case, RU and especially Fin made me sluggish, brain foggy, feel depressed, low sex drive, sore testicles all day, watery semen, and generally just not vivacious. These all went away a few weeks after stopping.  I can easily see these effects just being reduced in others to the point where they don't really notice, but over time it may build up.  Or your body may over-adjust in other ways, and then when you stop you're gonna be all out of wack.  Maybe there are people out there who have way higher DHT and 5ar levels, and fin balances them out. who knows, but I know from feeling what it does that the risks to many people are real.   Also, it's not even DHT that is the real issue.  Finasteride is a steroidal inhibitor of 5ar, which is an extremely important enzyme in your body, especially in regards to the brain.  Most people who do not notice things like sore balls or a limp dick are still undergoing changes in how they feel, their energy, anxiety etc because of a reduction in 5ar.  I do not personally know any men that have not noticed a difference in their overall energy and health when they got off of finasteride.  I do know many people who have very mild sides and put up with them, and also guys who didn't notice the changes it was causing until they stopped.  

And swooping, I'm not bitter about anything. I don't exceedingly care whether I lose my hair or not at my age, I have a good life and a lot going for me, and I'm honestly very happy for anyone who can stop their hair loss. I say go for whatever you want, fin is certainly proven to work.  I just want to help people expand their options, and people deserve to have good information and not just propaganda from HT doctors and drug companies that declare their drugs are "side free" when they are compounds that can have really bad effects over many decades.  Most of the guys on here seem really young, and the smart and productive ones will wake up one day and realize that hair is not worth compromising their health. RU is potentially safer than fin because it is not steroidal and this has less chance to permanently change your chemistry, but it is also a drug that never finished trials and on which the safety info is incredibly spare.  For all we know it could have detrimental effects that none of us can even guess at.  PGD2 blockers and follicept and other things may not work. You're right we don't have much evidence yet.  I'm as skeptical as anyone else.  But right now, and despite what your opinions are there is also not much evidence that they WONT work.  and the fact that they are things with a long and proven safety record is enough for me to be interested in giving them a shot.

----------


## dus

> even educated people sound ridiculous and uncredible when their posts are riddled with personal insults.  You people bickering may have tons of knowledge, but the way you convey it is horrible.  Y'all have different views, regiments and beliefs... we get it. Now grow up.


 Couldn't have said it better.

----------


## jamesst11

Now it's time for all of you to state your credentials in the field of cellular and molecular biology.

----------


## EXprettyboy

You don't need a PhD to know that hormones play a central role in human development and that removing one is likely to dramatically distort what nature intended.

Also, the kind of questions raised by doing so are not easily answered, perhaps impossible to answer. How could we know how it would effect ones personal expression over decades?   There is no science that can measure "masculine psychology". Does that mean the question shouldn't be asked?  Science can only prove what it can tangibly measure, that does not mean that what it cannot measure doesn't exist.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> You don't need a PhD to know that hormones play a central role in human development and that removing one is likely to dramatically distort what nature intended.
> 
> Also, the kind of questions raised by doing so are not easily answered, perhaps impossible to answer. How could we know how it would effect ones personal expression over decades?   There is no science that can measure "masculine psychology". Does that mean the question shouldn't be asked?  Science can only prove what it can tangibly measure, that does not mean that what it cannot measure doesn't exist.


 You guys need to chill about fin. It works for most people with no sides. DHT is necessary for sexual development up until a certain point. That's why it is safe to use for most men. Those who get long term side effects have pre-disposing factors - low testosterone, hypertension, diabetes etc. If your testosterone is healthy and you have no other issues, you should be fine.

We want new treatments of course, because we shouldn't have to play with any hormones in wanting to keep something cosmetic. I agree that fin is stone-age medicine, but it's all we got right now.

----------


## KO1

> You don't need a PhD to know that hormones play a central role in human development and that removing one is likely to dramatically distort what nature intended.
> 
> Also, the kind of questions raised by doing so are not easily answered, perhaps impossible to answer. How could we know how it would effect ones personal expression over decades?   There is no science that can measure "masculine psychology". Does that mean the question shouldn't be asked?  Science can only prove what it can tangibly measure, that does not mean that what it cannot measure doesn't exist.


 You are just making things up now. You lack any serious data so you cover with narratives and feeling.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> You are just making things up now. You lack any serious data so you cover with narratives and feeling.


 He doesn't have any real information. However, I can speak from experience, as I haven't taken any fin over the last 3-4 days. I feel much better, physically and mentally then I had been since taking the medication over a year and a half ago. 

Going to wait till I feel completely back to normal, and then slowly introduce it again. Don't wanna lose ground lol. Hopefully it takes. If bimatoprost would just come out already, I wouldn't have this problem.

----------


## EXprettyboy

"He doesn't have any serious data"

..that's the whole point I'm making. It's the things that science can not measure that is most disconcerting.

I don't have valid answers, but I do have a valid questions. Is it just possible that DHT is doing things to your brain over time that naturally lead to the full expression of masculine psychology?
Moreover, is it possible that you would not perceive  it happening over time?

As sdsurfin originally put it, "slow feminisation".
We are not talking about normal side affects, we are talking about something you couldn't possibly detect that is still happening anyway. Do smokers feel the side affects of the plaque in their arteries?  Can you feel a cancer growing internally?   Just because you don't percieve it doesn't mean it's not there.

----------


## sdsurfin

Everyone is obsessed with masculinity. It's not even about that. It's about brain health. 5ar is necessary for neurotransmitter interactions that basically make you happy and not anxious. Fin is not going to make you a woman. But it might make you unable to enjoy sex and feel depressed for the rest of your life. And there are many doctors and scientists that concur with a very strong possibility of permanent damage.  

First you say to chill out about fin and then you say that you feel like a different person off of it. This just proves that people care more about their hair than their own mental and physical health. It's not about being an alpha male or any of that bodybuilder nonsense. It's about not ****ing up your hormonal system which controls things you don't even know about. dHt and 5ar are used for many things in the body, and it's no surprise that to a of people are very hurt by this drug. It's not really a gamble. You might not suffer too much or maybe not at all in the short term, but you are still slowly poisoning your body. 

If you can't understand that then Godspeed and good luck, it's not that complicated. Prob wouldn't kill you to use it for a couple years as a bridge but honestly we should have CB and pgd2 blockers to buy soon which should be just as good. Even RU is potentially more safe as it does not affect 5ar

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> "He doesn't have any serious data"
> 
> ..that's the whole point I'm making. It's the things that science can not measure that is most disconcerting.
> 
> I don't have valid answers, but I do have a valid questions. Is it just possible that DHT is doing things to your brain over time that naturally lead to the full expression of masculine psychology?
> Moreover, is it possible that you would not perceive  it happening over time?
> 
> As sdsurfin originally put it, "slow feminisation".
> We are not talking about normal side affects, we are talking about something you couldn't possibly detect that is still happening anyway. Do smokers feel the side affects of the plaque in their arteries?  Can you feel a cancer growing internally?   Just because you don't percieve it doesn't mean it's not there.


 you are equating side effects from a medication to cancer? That's absurd. Also there is no "slow feminization." No man has ever become a woman taking finasteride, even over the course of 15 years. Is Spencer Kobren a woman? How bout the very numerous doctors that have taken it for years? No. You both are wrong.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> Everyone is obsessed with masculinity. It's not even about that. It's about brain health. 5ar is necessary for neurotransmitter interactions that basically make you happy and not anxious. Fin is not going to make you a woman. But it might make you unable to enjoy sex and feel depressed for the rest of your life. And there are many doctors and scientists that concur with a very strong possibility of permanent damage.  
> 
> First you say to chill out about fin and then you say that you feel like a different person off of it. This just proves that people care more about their hair than their own mental and physical health. It's not about being an alpha male or any of that bodybuilder nonsense. It's about not ****ing up your hormonal system which controls things you don't even know about. dHt and 5ar are used for many things in the body, and it's no surprise that to a of people are very hurt by this drug. It's not really a gamble. You might not suffer too much or maybe not at all in the short term, but you are still slowly poisoning your body. 
> 
> If you can't understand that then Godspeed and good luck, it's not that complicated. Prob wouldn't kill you to use it for a couple years as a bridge but honestly we should have CB and pgd2 blockers to buy soon which should be just as good. Even RU is potentially more safe as it does not affect 5ar


 The sides suck, but they aren't having a cumulative effect if you are healthy. If you have a predisposition such as low testosterone, diabetes, or hypertension, you could get long term sides. 

I'm perfectly healthy, have been taking fin for about 20 months as a bridging option and have had short term sides throughout. I've recently stopped taking it for the past 3-4 days, and feel much better all around. I'm going to reintroduce it slowly, and let my body adjust. 

Most docs believe fin is a good, safe drug. It's not for everyone though.

----------


## KO1

> "He doesn't have any serious data"
> 
> ..that's the whole point I'm making. It's the things that science can not measure that is most disconcerting.
> 
> I don't have valid answers, but I do have a valid questions. Is it just possible that DHT is doing things to your brain over time that naturally lead to the full expression of masculine psychology?
> Moreover, is it possible that you would not perceive  it happening over time?
> 
> As sdsurfin originally put it, "slow feminisation".
> We are not talking about normal side affects, we are talking about something you couldn't possibly detect that is still happening anyway. Do smokers feel the side affects of the plaque in their arteries?  Can you feel a cancer growing internally?   Just because you don't percieve it doesn't mean it's not there.


 
You are just making stuff up. So since we can't measure it, find it, or detect it, we don't even know what it is, but we should be afraid of it?

Now that's not to say that I rule out the possibility of serious sides 30 years down the line. But it is the only thing we have that treats this condition, and it's tested to be safe in the vast majority of people. We can't do any better than that. That will be the case for ANY lifelong medication, not just fin.

----------


## EXprettyboy

I have not made anything up. Science is about making observations, forming hypothesises, testing those hypothesises, and then forming principles based on the results of that experimentation.

However, we are limited to primitive numerical measurements of arbitrary variables for the most part and so can only make rudimentary conclusions based on precedent. The usefulness of clinical data is limited when we try to measure things like 'anxiety'.
How could we compare what an individual would be like had they not have taken the drug for a decade.
Now I AM going to make something up, just to communicate what I mean. Let's say we could compare identical twins, of similar disposition, with one having taken the drug for a decade and the other abstaining.
My hypothesis is that they would both be healthy and normal human beings with nothing wrong with them, but the guy who took the drug will obviously not have had as much 5ar or DHT chemically interacting with his brain tissue.
The question is, how does that affect his mental expression as a male human being. How does it influence his personality?  It is a well known fact that the hormonal differences between men and women dramatically affect brain functioning.   So what happens when we reduce one of the most potent male androgens there is, in a particular individual for a decade?

Hair, erections, and brain fog aside, something fundamental will be altered in that individual. He may be healthy, I don't want to be insensitive, but he may also have made a compromise on that which solidifies male brain function. 


As I said earlier, I didn't bother trying to post or explain this before because it's hard to communicate, it is more a philosophical query than a scientific argument.
But I felt compelled to broach the subject when sdsurfin said "just because you don't have sides doesn't mean your not damaging yourself" and also used the phrase "slow femininisation".

People born with Naturally occurring 5ar deficiency are referred to as having pseudo hermaphroditism.

----------


## thechamp

> I have not made anything up. Science is about making observations, forming hypothesises, testing those hypothesises, and then forming principles based on the results of that experimentation.
> 
> However, we are limited to primitive numerical measurements of arbitrary variables for the most part and so can only make rudimentary conclusions based on precedent. The usefulness of clinical data is limited when we try to measure things like 'anxiety'.
> How could we compare what an individual would be like had they not have taken the drug for a decade.
> Now I AM going to make something up, just to communicate what I mean. Let's say we could compare identical twins, of similar disposition, with one having taken the drug for a decade and the other abstaining.
> My hypothesis is that they would both be healthy and normal human beings with nothing wrong with them, but the guy who took the drug will obviously not have had as much 5ar or DHT chemically interacting with his brain tissue.
> The question is, how does that affect his mental expression as a male human being. How does it influence his personality?  It is a well known fact that the hormonal differences between men and women dramatically affect brain functioning.   So what happens when we reduce one of the most potent male androgens there is, in a particular individual for a decade?
> 
> Hair, erections, and brain fog aside, something fundamental will be altered in that individual. He may be healthy, I don't want to be insensitive, but he may also have made a compromise on that which solidifies male brain function. 
> ...


 How's your hair going man with the laser derma rolling ?

----------


## KO1

> I have not made anything up. Science is about making observations, forming hypothesises, testing those hypothesises, and then forming principles based on the results of that experimentation.
> 
> However, we are limited to primitive numerical measurements of arbitrary variables for the most part and so can only make rudimentary conclusions based on precedent. The usefulness of clinical data is limited when we try to measure things like 'anxiety'.
> How could we compare what an individual would be like had they not have taken the drug for a decade.
> Now I AM going to make something up, just to communicate what I mean. Let's say we could compare identical twins, of similar disposition, with one having taken the drug for a decade and the other abstaining.
> My hypothesis is that they would both be healthy and normal human beings with nothing wrong with them, but the guy who took the drug will obviously not have had as much 5ar or DHT chemically interacting with his brain tissue.
> The question is, how does that affect his mental expression as a male human being. How does it influence his personality?  It is a well known fact that the hormonal differences between men and women dramatically affect brain functioning.   So what happens when we reduce one of the most potent male androgens there is, in a particular individual for a decade?
> 
> Hair, erections, and brain fog aside, something fundamental will be altered in that individual. He may be healthy, I don't want to be insensitive, but he may also have made a compromise on that which solidifies male brain function. 
> ...


 
I am getting brain fog reading rambling posts. Maybe it is the fin?

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> I am getting brain fog reading rambling posts. Maybe it is the fin?


 What he's been saying is a lot of conjecture. However, I can say from experience of taking fin every day for over a year and a half, it has made me feel a bit foggy, and I've had the sides. 

I stopped taking it recently for 5 days, and I felt better, physically and mentally then I had during the entire time taking the drug. It may not happen to everyone, but it happens....

----------


## burtandernie

Yeah that is my reservation about any internal drug for a non critical health issue. There are many things that happen over the years that are impossible to ever pin down what caused them but your body is constantly changing until you die so fin could change any number of things many of which are not yet understood or wont be noticed. When you get your first wrinkles, grey hair, or millions of other possible things did fin contribute to that or was it just a separate naturally occurring thing? I dont like those thoughts even if it costs me hair.
The topical route CB or maybe RU if it had a little more safety information are much better ways to go about treating the problem. MPB has always been a topical problem why on earth are we monkeying with things far beyond anyone understanding for a cosmetic issue? Never made sense to me but I realize is the only major valid option still

----------


## Keki

I have brain fog, lack of libido, ball ache and .....i don't take propecia lol i guess the forum gave me sides
 Soon i will start fina, i cant really be worse

----------


## burtandernie

By all accounts fin is about as safe as drugs get but again there is no safe internal drug. Probably never will be and MPB has the huge advantage that its largely a topical problem.

----------


## KO1

> What he's been saying is a lot of conjecture. However, I can say from experience of taking fin every day for over a year and a half, it has made me feel a bit foggy, and I've had the sides. 
> 
> I stopped taking it recently for 5 days, and I felt better, physically and mentally then I had during the entire time taking the drug. It may not happen to everyone, but it happens....


 You are one of the people that has side effects. It's unfortunate, but it doesn't mean that everybody is going to get it.

----------


## KO1

> By all accounts fin is about as safe as drugs get but again there is no safe internal drug. Probably never will be and MPB has the huge advantage that its largely a topical problem.


 Just like seti!

----------


## FearTheLoss

I think the most promising thing coming to the field of hair restoration is Pilofocus, by far. 

Did anyone discuss the possibility of using it for body hair on the show?

----------


## hellouser

> I think the most promising thing coming to the field of hair restoration is Pilofocus, by far. 
> 
> Did anyone discuss the possibility of using it for body hair on the show?


 Setipiprant > Pilofocus > Anything we have today.

----------


## BoSox

> I think the most promising thing coming to the field of hair restoration is Pilofocus, by far. 
> 
> Did anyone discuss the possibility of using it for body hair on the show?


 Is Pilofocus just scarless hair transplants?

----------


## gchr

Fear The Loss, 

I wanted to reply to your original post but I thought it might be better to ask here. Do you still believe PRP is useful because in your other thread, the conclusion was it didn't work.

Also i noticed you mentioned you had no sides with CB but also had taken Propecia; are you still on it?

I don't think I am a good candidate due to my current libidio, really don't want to mess with it further so I would like a more natural alternative. I am confused why would some people claim saw palmetto or other natural remedies work vs others say it doesn't. I don't see a motivation because what are they trying to sell if they don't give a brand name for supplements such as MSM, Biotin if they just claim it works?

Also would like to know where I can get honest review for shampoo, I know niozoral is suppose to be good and looked at regenpure but it has mixed reviews

Sorry if this isn't a good place to post, I didn't see an option for personal messaging.

----------


## rdawg

> I know it's a rough time right now with not much news coming in. We are in the middle of trials for a lot of drugs, and waiting for other companies to start trials as well. It may seem as though there is nothing on the horizon, and in 2012 we thought we would have had Aderans and Histogen here by now for sure, but hey, such is life. 
> 
> 
> To keep your heads up, and look at this position rationally, we are the luckiest sufferers of AGA to date, in regards to research being done and improvements being made.
> 
> 1. Transplant results are getting better and better, and within the next two years we will have a scarless, minimally invasive procedure, with better yield than we have ever seen and MAYBE regeneration. I personally believe we will see it to at least some extent (hopefully Dr. Wesley's changes to his instrument still have him focusing on it, because the science IS there.) 
> 
> 2. Bim, this product could be to the market REALLY soon. They just finished phase IIb trials, in which they were using dosages 10x higher than previous research used. Joe from stat, and Spencer both have heard that the results are promising and it could have people coming off propecia and minox. (that's just rumors though, wait to see results by the end of this year/beginning of next)
> 
> ...


 
Interesting looking back on this the progress we've made in only a few months, makes me even more excited for 2016!!

both SM and Histogen created new terminal hairs where there was none or very very little hair in that area. That alone is something we have not seen at all until 2015, some people may still have problems, but that is an incredible breakthrough in it's own right. Not full-out cures, but massive steps forward.

On top of that BIM showed higher efficacy than Minoxidil, which in it's own right is a great step forward beyond the archaic drugs, not an amazing product, but something that gives us an effective option for early-mid sufferers.

on top of that Replicel is finally moving forward with trial, CB and SETI will likely update us very soon! 

Not only that but research towards a complete cure is definitely taking steps forward with them making breakthroughs with the culturing of cells(this stuff goes over my head), this stuff is likely 5-10 years away, but to know they are getting very close brings alot of hope.

All in all it's been a fantastic year, and we will likely get even more products next year, I expect alot of news in Q1, followed by a bit of the usual silence in the spring, but it's only going to get better from here!

----------


## jamesst11

> Setipiprant > Pilofocus > Anything we have today.


 expand this equation please and some rationale would be helpful... where exactly is histogen in this?

----------

